# Hello Everyone



## Exalted Mercury (7 mo ago)

Hey Guys,
First post here, I need advise to purchase a coffee machine and a separate grinder. I have shortlisted a few grinders, Eureka Oro, Eureka Mignon Specialita or Perfetta, Niche Zero. Shortlisting the Coffe Machine is a bit challenging, Lelit (please suggest the appropriate model), Delonghi Dedica, Gaggia Classic pro, Solis perfetta plus etc.

A couple of pointers to Keep in mind;

1. Machine with a smaller foot print is preferred over bulky and heavier ones.
2. I’m the only one who drinks espresso in the mornings, say 4~5 shots.
3. On demand Grinder would suit me better, you might agree?

FYI, I’ll be taking delivery in the UK!

TIA

EDIT :- Forgot to mention, There’s an Astoria Greta for 999£ available to me locally in great condition, this is the version with a 4L tank, single boiler etc… I’m only concerned about the machine being bulkier than the ones I’ve listed above. Thoughts???


----------



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Hi there 
Firstly, is this for commercial setup up or home?
Greta at that price is pretty good but huge footprint compared to what you were initially thinking and still considerably more expensive that the other options. Saying that, you will definitely be able to get better results from it and will feel like having a coffee shop machine at home.
For grinders, Eureka is always good option, especially from price point. Specialita is nice with the digital display and makes dialling fairly easy. If you have a specific go to coffee then specialita is great. Niche Zero does have somewhat of a cult following so in terms of advice online for future questions, you will definitely have the support  
Also, apologies. I realise that I am more speculating than advising here!


----------



## Exalted Mercury (7 mo ago)

Hey CCR 😊, Thank you for replying. No need to apologise mate, I’m grateful you took the time to reply.

Well, this setup is very much for my home. The Astoria Greta I’m talking about is in great condition no doubt! The pricing is also mouth watering 😋. But yeah it’s a bulky machine compared to the others I’ve shortlisted. Let’s hope other senior members chime in 🤞🏼

I like the aesthetics of the Niche Zero, Eureka Oro and besides they also serve my purpose as my consumption is 4-5 shots of espresso every morning. Nevertheless, I’m open to any worthwhile suggestions for “on demand” grinders.

Cheers


----------

